# Last but not least



## hlritter

I encountered the following sentence in my Goethe-Institut Online Training: "Und last but not least muss man im digitalen Museum keinen Eintritt zahlen." I almost burst out laughing!

Google Translate and DeepL both render 'and last but not least,' into German as 'und nicht zuletzt,' equivalent to the English expression 'and not last,'. 'Last but not least' isn't even given as an alternative in German by either translator.

Is the English expression commonly used verbatim in German conversation (or informal writing), or did someone at GI do a sloppy job of editing – or decide to have a little fun with us?


----------



## Demiurg

"last but not least" is a common phrase in German.  I first heard it 50 years ago in the "ZDF Hitparade".


----------



## Kajjo

hlritter said:


> Is the English expression commonly used verbatim in German conversation


Yes, it is. It is a very common English phrase and even used generations ago. May grandparents certainly used it regularly.



hlritter said:


> or did someone at GI do a sloppy job of editing


No, this is fine.


----------



## elroy

How is it pronounced in German?


----------



## JClaudeK

hlritter said:


> Is the English expression commonly used verbatim in German conversation (or informal writing)


Not only in_ conversation (or informal writing)_!

*See here* (German press):







elroy said:


> How is it pronounced in German?


Like in English.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> How is it pronounced in German?


Usually like in English, nowadays anyway. For older people the a-sound maybe too German, i.e. [laːst] instead [lɑːst]. The "not" is usually pronounced British [nɒt], not American [nɑt].


----------



## fdb

hlritter said:


> Google Translate and DeepL both render 'and last but not least,' into German as 'und nicht zuletzt,' equivalent to the English expression 'and not last,'. 'Last but not least' isn't even given as an alternative in German by either translator.



It is true that "nicht zuletzt" conveys exactly the same meaning as "last but not least", despite the fact that "last" and "nicht zuletzt" are strictly speaking antonyms.


----------



## Frieder

Yes. "Nicht zuletzt" means "not last" and it expresses the notion that the discussed item/topic is not the last entry in a virtual list, while "last but not least" means that it is indeed the last item/topic in a virtual list but that does not necessarily mean that its value corresponds to that position.

So the two are not synonyms but I wouldn't go so far as to call them antonyms.


----------



## hlritter

As used by native English speakers, "not last" – e.g., "And not last, let me add the Electoral College" – typically means that although this matter is the _last that's going to be added_ to a series of topics (here, some of the problems with how we Americans elect our president), the speaker regards it as _not the last in importance_, i.e., not the 'least'. It usually doesn't indicate that the speaker is going to go on to mention something else. So it conveys exactly the same meaning as "last but not least". 

Is this the connotation of "nicht zuletzt" as well?


----------



## Frieder

Yes. "nicht zuletzt" means that x should _not _be mentioned _last _(i.e. not in last place) because it is more important and significant than its place value on an imaginary list would suggest. Though it is the last item it is not the least one.



hlritter said:


> "Und last but not least muss man im digitalen Museum keinen Eintritt zahlen."


I find this quite un-idiomatic. My version: "Und _last but not least_: Man muss im digitalen Museum keinen Eintritt zahlen".


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> How is it pronounced in German?





JClaudeK said:


> Like in English.





Kajjo said:


> Usually like in English


There’s no way it’s pronounced just like in English.  It must be adapted somehow.  Can you provide an IPA transliteration or describe the pronunciation somehow?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> There’s no way it’s pronounced just like in English. It must be adapted somehow.


Most Germans speak enough English. Why does it has to be adapted? Of course, many Germans have a certain accent when speaking English.

ENGLISH
[lɑːst] [/bʌt/] [nɒt] [li:st]

GERMAN
probably with accent 
[laːst] [/bat/] [nɔt] [li:st]


----------



## elroy

English has sounds German doesn’t. When words are borrowed, they are adapted to fit the phonology and phonotactics of the receiving language.  Borrowings are pronounced in the adapted way unless the speaker is deliberately trying to approach the original pronunciation, which is rare.  This has nothing to do with whether you speak the lending language, and it’s not unique to German or English.  This is the way all languages work.

In the American pronunciation of “last but not least,” there are a number of sounds German doesn’t have:

the “a” in “last” = /æ/
the “u” in “but” = /ʌ/
the “o” in “not” = /ɑ/

Additionally, each final “t” is unreleased (in “last” it’s even often dropped completely), and the “l” is “darker” than the German “l.”


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> In the American pronunciation of “last but not least,” there are a number of sounds German doesn’t have:


Yes, the traditional German pronunciation is closer to Britisch English. See my IPA in #12. Does that help? I already changed all sounds to German-compatible ones.

For example, we certainly say either German [la:st] or better [lɑːst] but not [læst].


----------



## elroy

Germans often change /æ/ to /ɛ/, as in "Handy" for example.  Does that ever happen with "last"?


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> English has sounds German doesn’t. When words are borrowed, they are adapted to fit the phonology and phonotactics of the receiving language.  Borrowings are pronounced in the adapted way unless the speaker is deliberately trying to approach the original pronunciation, which is rare.  This has nothing to do with whether you speak the lending language, and it’s not unique to German or English.  This is the way all languages work.



But English and German are fundamentally different in this aspect. English quickly changes the original pronunciation into an Anglified one where as German normally keeps the words as close to the original as handy.

Just listen to the words English and German have borrowed from French: buffet (about 300 years in either language), entrepreneur (probably a loan from English but spoken the French way), déjà vu (a bit over 100 years in both).

German has also introduced the ⁠ʒ sound in some load words: Garage and Journalist for example.



elroy said:


> Germans often change /æ/ to /ɛ/, as in "Handy" for example.  Does that ever happen with "last"?



No, the British English A in "last" is much closer to a German A than E.

It must sounds more like "lost" to your American ears.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> But English and German are fundamentally different in this aspect.


Sure, the extent to which a language adapts differs from language to language, but some degree of adaptation typically happens.


Frank78 said:


> It must sounds more like "lost" to your American ears.


The British "last" and the American "lost" sound distinct to me, so if it's pronounced just like the British "last" that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Germans often change /æ/ to /ɛ/, as in "Handy" for example. Does that ever happen with "last"?


No, it doesn't. Why do you ignore my #12. 

"Last" is pronounced close to BE.


----------



## elroy

I'm not ignoring you. 

I asked if it _ever_ happened, even if only rarely.


----------



## Kajjo

No, "Last" is never pronounced like the a-sound in "handy". It's more like German "lahst".


----------



## Şafak

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es seltsam, dass man "last but no least" im Deutsche sagt. Ich würde gerne den Ausdruck durch etwas deutscheres ersetzen. Im Thread habe ich leider nur "nicht zuletzt" gefunden.

Haben Sie Vorschläge?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Like in English.


In principle, yes. But with German accent, of course.


I agree to #12, from Kajjo.


----------



## Hutschi

Şafak said:


> Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es seltsam, dass man "last but no least" im Deutsche sagt. Ich würde gerne den Ausdruck durch etwas deutscheres ersetzen. Im Thread habe ich nur "nicht zuletzt" gefunden.


Das ist ein normaler Ausdruck. Aber es hängt vom Kontext ab, ob man es wechselseitig ersetzen kann.

Beispiel: Und jetzt kommt noch, last but not least, Frau Müller dran.

Wenn "Last but not least" wörtlich gemeint ist, würde in "nicht zuletzt" die Bedeutung "last" fehlen.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Note the German standard spelling with comma:
*Duden*
last, but not least


> last, but not least


Duden pronunciation:
[ˈlaːst bʌt nɔt ˈliːst]

The spoken example in "Duden" sounds very English to me. I usually used a much stronger German accent.
(I cannot link it here.)

compare:
[laːst] [/bat/] [nɔt] [li:st] (Kajjo: #12)

Duden gives as meaning:
last, not least


> zwar in der Reihenfolge zuletzt, aber durchaus nicht in der Bedeutung; nicht zu vergessen


In der Bedeutung: "Nicht zu vergessen" kann auch "nicht zuletzt" verwendet werden.

Edit: einige Ergänzungen.


----------



## Şafak

Auf jeden Fall finde ich es ganz merkwürdig, dass es im Deutsche anscheinend keinen echt deutschen Ausdruck gibt, der bundesweit gebraucht würde. Natürlich stößt man überall auf englische oder französische Lehnwörter und Redewendungen, aber die Lage mit ausgerechnet diesem Ausdruck sieht so aus, dass es ja natürlich andere Ausdrucksweisen gibt, aber man sagt fast immer nur diesen.  

Und was mich am stärksten belastet ist die Tatsasche, dass man den Ausdruck mit einem deutschen Akzent aussprechen sollte, denn... denn es ist wie es ist!  

Vielleicht habe ich halt inkorrekte Schlussfolgerungen von dem Thread gezogen.


----------



## Hutschi

Şafak said:


> Auf jeden Fall finde ich es ganz merkwürdig, dass es im Deutsche anscheinend keinen echt deutschen Ausdruck gibt, der bundesweit gebraucht würde.


Es hängt halt vom Kontext ab.

"Nicht zuletzt" und "Nicht zu vergessen" werden bundesweit verwendet. Sie passen nur nicht überall.

Man könnte sagen: "Als letzter/letzte/letztes, aber nicht zuletzt", das habe ich aber eher selten gehört.


----------



## Şafak

Hutschi said:


> Als letzter/letzte/letztes, aber nicht zuletz


Na ja, das klingt wie eine wörtliche Übersetzung vom Englischen.   

Danke.


----------



## Şafak

Hutschi said:


> "Nicht zuletzt" und "Nicht zu vergessen"


Ich werde dann ab jetzt diese verwenden, weil es keinen Platz für englische Lehnwörter in meiner Rede (odere Gerede ) gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ich schon schrieb: Kontext beachten.
Meist passt es, manchmal aber nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Wie ich schon schrieb: Kontext beachten.
> Meist passt es, manchmal aber nicht.


Stimmt:


Hutschi said:


> Und jetzt kommt noch, last but not least, Frau Müller dran.


Und jetzt kommt nicht zuletzt noch Frau Müller dran 

Und jetzt kommt, nicht zu vergessen, noch Frau Müller dran 
Nicht toll, aber wohl im Bereich des Akzeptablen.

_Hier_ könnte ich mir sogar ›zu guter Letzt‹ vorstellen, auch wenn das _in anderen Zusammenhängen nicht_ so gut passt:
Und jetzt kommt zu guter Letzt noch Frau Müller dran 

Vgl. hier:
"Last but not least" in German



Hutschi said:


> Man könnte sagen: "Als letzter/letzte/letztes, aber nicht zuletzt", das habe ich aber eher selten gehört.





Şafak said:


> Na ja, das klingt wie eine wörtliche Übersetzung vom Englischen.





Frieder said:


> Andere Übersetzung: „Zuletzt, aber nicht am geringsten.”





Schlabberlatz said:


> Oder so ähnlich, ebenfalls ziemlich wörtlich:
> Google"als+letztes+aber+nicht+geringstes"




Und jetzt kommt, als letzte, aber nicht geringste, noch Frau Müller dran 

Edit:
_Und jetzt kommt als Letztes noch Frau Müller dran_
oder
_Und jetzt kommt noch Frau Müller dran_
… dürfte in den meisten Fällen ausreichen. Wenn Frau Müller keine besonders Empfindliche ist, wird sie sich durch diese Formulierungen nicht zurückgesetzt fühlen. Meistens dürfte „last but not least“ den Charakter einer Floskel haben. Man könnte also problemlos darauf verzichten.


----------

